# a good head shot



## jordanrussell123

*what ammo do you use *​
*what ammo do you use for hunting *

9.5/.38 steel 5934.71%11mm lead 3822.35%16mm lead 105.88%12mm steel 1710.00%other 4627.06%


----------



## jordanrussell123

got a good head shoot today with a 9.5mm/.38 steel


----------



## kyrokon

Good shooting I use 3/8


----------



## mckee

good shot!


----------



## NoSugarRob

good shot. they have small heads them.


----------



## Nico

Great shot.. Personally I use good sized pebbles for hunting ammo, they never stand a chance unless I miss lol..


----------



## josephlys

I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.







When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why


----------



## jordanrussell123

josephlys said:


> I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why


where do you get 9.5 mm lead from or where do you get the mould from


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

50 cal lead


----------



## dgaf

bet it taste good .nice kill


----------



## josephlys

fishing store


----------



## Wade

I use my slingshots mainly for hunting so for myself I use .45 and .38 cal. lead. I don't mix it up because then I don't have to worry about drop variations much and I thinks it keeps my accuracy in check.


----------



## Jim Williams

.44 cal lead.


----------



## matzilla666

where can i buy gamekeeper catapults???


----------



## jordanrussell123

matzilla666 said:


> where can i buy gamekeeper catapults???


ebay go on you tube and watch game keepers john's vids that tells you every thing you need to know


----------



## NightKnight

matzilla666 said:


> where can i buy gamekeeper catapults???


He has a dedicated forum here on the site. It is on the home page under classifieds.


----------



## smallholder1

jordanrussell123 said:


> I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why


where do you get 9.5 mm lead from or where do you get the mould from
[/quote]
great shot,i bought a fishing weight mould of ebay makes 9 at a time


----------



## -SRS-45-

You can get proper molds (not fishing ones) they tend to do 2 shots at a time, but you need to be looking for musket moulds. They do all sorts of sizes including 9.5mm and are fairly cheap, the advantage is that on a fishing mold you get the rough edges from the wire through whilst on a musket mold you should get a really smooth finish.


----------



## flippinout

.44 lead for critters with fur and .375 for those with feathers. Lead is awesome stuff!


----------



## Bert

jordanrussell123 said:


> I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why


where do you get 9.5 mm lead from or where do you get the mould from
[/quote]

thats about. 40 cal. Good for birds...make one


----------



## NaturalFork

I have never hunted with my slingshot due to the fact that the fish and game in NH does not specify whether or not it is legal. I need to find out for sure what the legality is.


----------



## fishjunkie

i have not hunted with lead but stones are my choice they are eveywhere and they get the job done


----------



## Jesus Freak

Nice head shot!


----------



## bosh

9.5 mm lead for birds, 12.7mm and 14mm for rabbits and 16mm for showing off my very pwerful tubeset.


----------



## Shadowslinger123

6mm nickel plated steel or stones for me. I practice with 6mm plastic BBs.


----------



## Iryman

jordanrussell123 said:


> I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why


where do you get 9.5 mm lead from or where do you get the mould from
[/quote]

I got a 12mm mould off of ebay, theres a uk seller named fishing.mad has ball moulds in sizes 8mm - 28mm price 9.99 + p&p hope this helps


----------



## Rockhucker

Birds get .38 cal lead and squirrels get .44cal


----------



## manitoba

i use splitshot fishing.lead.the ones without the ears for clamping to the line..works good and when you live in the woods you use anything you can.A nother good source is old buckshot shells.cut the buckshot out and use them. double aut is the best.


----------



## fishjunkie

i just started to shoot marbles


----------



## manitoba

I use my lee .454,around 11mm mold lead for hunting.I reload for my 1858 remington pistol repro.The 45 cal lead is 158 grains and preforms great.I have tried steel but i like how lead preforms.


----------



## Rockhucker

I've been very surprised on the effectiveness of single Theraband and .44cal lead...


----------



## Xidoo

smallholder1 said:


> I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why


where do you get 9.5 mm lead from or where do you get the mould from
[/quote]
great shot,i bought a fishing weight mould of ebay makes 9 at a time









[/quote]

Hey how much did you pay for this?? If I may ask you. Saludos







.


----------



## Danny0663

Xidoo - I've purchase one from Ebay, It works great









Heres the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BALL-LEAD-SINKER-MOULD-FISHING-WEIGHT-MOULDS-/290592050300?pt=UK_SportingGoods_FishingAcces_RL&var=&hash=item8960108213


----------



## Xidoo

Thanks for t


Danny0663 said:


> Xidoo - I've purchase one from Ebay, It works great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the link: http://www.ebay.co.u...=item8960108213


Thanks for such a quick response.


----------



## Chugosh

I am not a hunter. Heck, I am only barely a shooter. Cool to see the discussion and all that anyway.


----------



## Jakerock

I just ask them for a light and then punch them in the head.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Nice shot dude!! Hope i will get to the point where i can shoot this accurately


----------



## Susi

Lyman and Lee have whatever caliber molds. Get the bottom feed lead pot also. It'll last a very long time. Google Lyman bullet molds and Lee bullet molds.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger

NaturalFork said:


> I have never hunted with my slingshot due to the fact that the fish and game in NH does not specify whether or not it is legal. I need to find out for sure what the legality is.


 Have you ever found it out yet?


----------



## Greavous

edit... i confused myself and shared it with others


----------



## V-alan-tine

smallholder1 said:


> jordanrussell123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephlys said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use 9.5mm lead. Punches right through a pigeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I use bigger ammo (.50 cal...etc) I feel my accuracy drops, don't know why :what:
> 
> 
> 
> where do you get 9.5 mm lead from or where do you get the mould from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great shot,i bought a fishing weight mould of ebay makes 9 at a time
Click to expand...

Search on ebay for ball mould, there is a guy selling them in UK in different sizes :naughty:

Found the link http://stores.ebay.co.uk/FISHINGMAD-AT-NEWMILL/_i.html?LH_TitleDesc=1&_nkw=ball%20mould&submit=GO


----------



## Clever Moniker

Same mold I use, works great.


----------



## wolf98

i use 10mm lead


----------



## youcanthide

I voted other. I shoot from 9.5 steels to 12mm steels and lead but also marbles quite alot


----------



## Sharpshooter II

12mm lead or marbles for hunting And 9.5 steel when on the catchbox


----------



## D.Nelson

I use what I have! As long as it incapacitates my target I am OK with it.


----------

